# Palm Kernel Oil VS Flakes?



## Stacey (Dec 22, 2010)

:roll: Stoopiid, question...but here goes...  Is there well and truly a huge difference between palm kernel oil and palm kernel flakes?  I mean other than the obvious?

Do the soaping properties remain the same?  

If I were to purchase one kind....and using the soapcalc, would I be able to exchange one for the other and get a similar soaping outcome?

Thanks in advance for any help and/or advice!


----------



## calico21 (Dec 22, 2010)

soap calc lists it as such palm kernel oil/flakes so it seems they use the same sap value and property list. I use the flakes but have never had the oil. 
Hope that helps
 ETA: make sure its not palm oil as I believe there is a difference if the "kernel " part is not in the name


----------



## xraygrl (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah, pko and pk flakes are the same thing....the only difference being that the flakes are easier to scoop, especially in cold weather....the non flake version can get rock hard and be a bear to scoop.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks guys!  I kinda figured that was the deal but just wanted to make sure.  I appreciate the answers.  Thanks again!


----------



## evatgirl73 (Dec 23, 2010)

Yup, those are the same except for the shape.  I seriously love using the PKO flakes... I got solid PKO first and it is *solid*, as in have to chip off pieces with a sharp knife. I won't buy solid again.


----------



## carebear (Dec 23, 2010)

Palm KERNEL Oil = Palm KERNEL Flakes.

(but keep in mind - Palm Oil is different than those two)


----------



## Mildreds.naturals (May 24, 2015)

I'm sorry but I must disagree with some of the respondents here. I am finding Flakes of Palm Kernel Oil that are partially hydrogenated and according to Soapcalc, they have different properties especially with Oleic and Stearic acids. Just make sure the flakes are not hydrogenated and I think you have a true, one to one with regular Palm Kernel Oil.


----------



## new12soap (May 24, 2015)

This thread is 4.5 years old.

Yes, the flakes are hydrogenated, and yes, soapcalc does list different values. For practical purposes, however, most of us find the convenience of flakes preferable. I have used both and could not tell the difference in properties in the finished soap. YMMV.


----------



## Mildreds.naturals (May 25, 2015)

well 4.5 years old or not, professional soapers and home hobbiests alike should have accurate info To be able to make informed decisions. So now anyone can see that hydrogenated flakes are useful without a huge change in their recipe.



new12soap said:


> This thread is 4.5 years old.
> 
> Yes, the flakes are hydrogenated, and yes, soapcalc does list different values. For practical purposes, however, most of us find the convenience of flakes preferable. I have used both and could not tell the difference in properties in the finished soap. YMMV.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 25, 2015)

I'm with new soap. I too have tried both and prefer flakes. I use both palm oil and pko along with co. Love the combination. I don't notice a difference either.


----------



## topofmurrayhill (May 26, 2015)

Mildreds.naturals said:


> well 4.5 years old or not, professional soapers and home hobbiests alike should have accurate info To be able to make informed decisions. So now anyone can see that hydrogenated flakes are useful without a huge change in their recipe.



Yep, years ago Soapcalc used to have incorrect information for palm kernel oil flakes. The information was for non-hydrogenated palm kernel oil, so if you used a significant percentage of the flakes you would get unexpected results. I guess this was mitigated by the fact that people on the average seem to use PKO flakes in lower percentages than coconut oil. I had to create an oils database and do my own calculations because of things like that.


----------



## Mildreds.naturals (May 26, 2015)

shunt2011 said:


> I'm with new soap. I too have tried both and prefer flakes. I use both palm oil and pko along with co. Love the combination. I don't notice a difference either.



I noticed that Dr Bronners now has formulated there liquid soaps to include coconut, palm kernel oil and olive oil. I have some PKO in it's way here to try.


----------

